# Info on Assassin Snails



## thriftygranny (Sep 3, 2012)

Ever since I bought some driftwood from LFS I've seen a few (very few) unwanted snails. Called the store and they recommended assassin snails since I don't want to get a clown loach. 

Is there a minimum number of these guys I should have? Do I need to add any supplemental food for him?

Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks much!


----------



## Knotyoureality (Sep 4, 2012)

If you've only got a few, you can probably stay on top of the problem (not that I consider a few snails a problem--they're a welcome addition to my community tanks) by hand removing any you see and making sure you run a clean tank. 

Assassins can knock down problem populations and keep them under control, but, unless heavily stocked, generally reach a point of equilibrium. And if heavily stocked, you then have a ton of assassins with nothing to feed them.


----------



## thriftygranny (Sep 3, 2012)

Knotyoureality said:


> If you've only got a few, you can probably stay on top of the problem (not that I consider a few snails a problem--they're a welcome addition to my community tanks) by hand removing any you see and making sure you run a clean tank.
> 
> Assassins can knock down problem populations and keep them under control, but, unless heavily stocked, generally reach a point of equilibrium. And if heavily stocked, you then have a ton of assassins with nothing to feed them.


Thanks for the info... The problem is that I'm too squemish to hand remove the unwanted snails! LOl. So... do you need to feed them something special once you run out of "snail food"?


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Interested myself. Just added 6 to my 75 galling tank.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I have them in three tanks and do not feed them anything extra. They must eat some of the left over fish food as they are even breeding in one of my tanks. I think I started with just 3 in a 25 gallon. Not sure how many there are now, but I've moved about 5 out to other tanks. The good thing about these is you really don't see them that much. They tend to be burrowed in the substrate a lot. But they are prettier than the pest snails when you do see them.


----------



## thriftygranny (Sep 3, 2012)

SueD said:


> I have them in three tanks and do not feed them anything extra. They must eat some of the left over fish food as they are even breeding in one of my tanks. I think I started with just 3 in a 25 gallon. Not sure how many there are now, but I've moved about 5 out to other tanks. The good thing about these is you really don't see them that much. They tend to be burrowed in the substrate a lot. But they are prettier than the pest snails when you do see them.


That is very reassuring... When I can't find him I get worried. But a little while later up he pops on the glass... Sneeky little fellow! sounds like I'll get a couple more if I see more of the unwanted snails.

thanks for the information.


----------

